# INTRO PRICE / Group Buy: *NEW* LED Fog technology: 1 LED switch colors with your OEM Fog Switch to: Super Hyper Yellow / Clean White / Halogen / Strob



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

THE DEAL IS BACK FOR LIMITED TIME! 

*NEW PRICING:
$120 includes FREE UPGRADED SHIPPING (RETAIL $144.99) Simply email [email protected] for an invoice *

THEY NOW HAVE SOLID YELLOW! (has no white/halogen or strobe) 
They have White/Yellow/Halogen WITH and WITHOUT strobe/flash modes

Simply email [email protected] with your info:
Simply fill out questions below and email it to [email protected]:

1) what is the bulb type of your halogen
2) what year/make is your car
3) is this shipping within the US
4) do you want anything else (reverse/turns/interior etc.) at 20% off
5) you might need an outside resistor - we sell it for an additional $15 but can try without resistors first
6) we also have a non-strobe flash if you are interested in this model

Both strobe & non-strobe model utilize the same bright diodes and are the same price.


-Plug and play

-Error free

-Easy to switch between each color – simply turn OEM fog switch off/on - normal cycle: White - yellow - halogen - flash/strobe

-BRIGHT – this is not just a novelty bulb

-COLOR MATCH - these match our LEDs/HIDs in 5500K White mode

-HYPER YELLOW - these are a true hyper yellow mode you normally see with yellow lamin-x covering the lens **this is NOT a cover around a bulb or a cover on your lens - this is brand new LEDs that are a super hyper 3K yellow**

-SAFE – more light on the sides and down the road when dark or in bad weather conditions

*This has 3 different colors and 4 different strobe/flash modes:*

-The Hyper Strobe / Flash – this does not simply "flash" but has a strobe/flash pattern like an emergency vehicle - you can choose between 4 different modes - video of mode 1:
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bpjxc_ajyaS/







*3 colors:*

-Super Hyper 3000K Yellow that many like for bad weather: Rain, snow, fog

-Clean White 5500k that matches our LED & HID Headlights

-Halogen 4300k that matches OEM 

Video cycling quickly through colors AND different strobe/flash features:






*INFO:*

****Do not miss out these are going fast**** This Into Price ENDS IN approximately 2 weeks!

-Also including 20% off anything else you purchase – only valid when you purchase fogs

-THESE ARE BRIGHT! You might have seen the novelty fog LEDs that can turn yellow/white on amazon and ebay by the thousand that don't provide much useful light, trigger errors, die quickly, or simply don't work correctly. Our new model fixes every issue you might've seen and simply works.

-These produce MORE LUMENS than many standalone single color white fog LEDs on the market

-Not only are these great for safety, daily use on dark roads and bad weather this will amaze at any car show and you will have your friend asking how did you do that and where can I get those anytime you use these fogs!

*Please note these ARE error free but in strobe/flash mode they can trigger an error in some car models – errors WILL clear once you go back to a solid color.




















*UPDATED FAQ*

*Is there a lifetime warranty?* 

YES! As always this comes with a True Lifetime Warranty! 

----

*Will your fogs keep changing colors if you use them as cornering lights?*

The answer is no as this only changes by turning your fog switch on/off. If you are using your fogs as cornering lights it will always be the default color of white.

----

*How does this work with the coming home feature?*

This works just like OEM. It will always be the default color of white.

----

*What if I have the yellow feature on and turn off my car; will it then go into the next color when I turn it back on?*

The LEDs will always revert back to the default color of white. Then simply turn the fog on/off for your desired color: yellow/halogen or strobe/flash mode.

----

*Can these turn 360 degrees?*

Yes, these are a fully adjustable design so you can turn these 360 for the best beam angle.

----

*Are these as bright as your single color de360 fogs?*

While not as bright lumen wise it comes very close - many people that have switched to our single color white to our dual color yellow/white LED fog kit have not noticed any difference in visibility. As we said this is NOT a novelty yellow/white you normally see. This is meant to be used to help with your visibility. 

----

*Can you bypass the strobe feature?*

Yes, this works when you turn the fogs on/off quickly. If your next mode will be strobe simply shut off the fogs for a few seconds and then turn it back on and it will go back to the default white.

--
*Some more fun shots - in the rain:*










*White / the super hyper yellow - this will be a hyper lamin-x yellow without the cover!*




















*And switch back to clean white:*


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i was looking at these! this is awesome.
how many do we need to have in order to receive the group buy price?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i was looking at these! this is awesome.
> how many do we need to have in order to receive the group buy price?


Hi, the GB price is active @ $110 but it might not last for 2 weeks and be out by 1.5 weeks. It should ship by December 15th and have it by Christmas for many.

And yes this is a fun little product that actually provides more light and the hyper yellow color you see from laminx covers without any yellow laminx on the lens - it is brand new LED technology.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

How easy are these to install? I'm not an experienced DIY person.


----------



## justrainwater (Nov 22, 2018)

mynewtiguan said:


> How easy are these to install? I'm not an experienced DIY person.


Pretty simple. Three torx screws on each fender liner. Pull back the liner to access the space and then disconnect bulbs from connector. Then twist out the bulbs, replace with new ones and re-connect. They provide 3m sticky tape to mount the slim ballast to a surface of your choice. 

Start to finish takes about 20 minutes.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

mynewtiguan said:


> How easy are these to install? I'm not an experienced DIY person.





justrainwater said:


> Pretty simple. Three torx screws on each fender liner. Pull back the liner to access the space and then disconnect bulbs from connector. Then twist out the bulbs, replace with new ones and re-connect. They provide 3m sticky tape to mount the slim ballast to a surface of your choice.
> 
> Start to finish takes about 20 minutes.


:thumbup: thanks


*****UPDATED FAQ*****

*Is there a lifetime warranty?* 

YES! As always this comes with a True Lifetime Warranty! 

----

*Will your fogs keep changing colors if you use them as cornering lights?*

The answer is no as this only changes by turning your fog switch on/off. If you are using your fogs as cornering lights it will always be the default color of white.

----

*How does this work with the coming home feature?*

This works just like OEM. It will always be the default color of white.

----

*What if I have the yellow feature on and turn off my car; will it then go into the next color when I turn it back on?*

The LEDs will always revert back to the default color of white. Then simply turn the fog on/off for your desired color: yellow/halogen or strobe/flash mode.

----

*Can you bypass the strobe feature?*

Yes, this works when you turn the fogs on/off quickly. If your next mode will be strobe simply shut off the fogs for a few seconds and then turn it back on and it will go back to the default white.

*Can these turn 360 degrees?*

Yes, these are a fully adjustable design so you can turn these 360 for the best beam angle.

----

*Are these as bright as your single color de360 fogs?*

While not as bright lumen wise it comes very close - many people that have switched to our single color white to our dual color yellow/white LED fog kit have not noticed any difference in visibility. As we said this is NOT a novelty yellow/white you normally see. This is meant to be used to help with your visibility.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

FINAL WEEK

DO NOT MISS OUT

NEW VIDEO DEMO:





TIMESTAMPS:

*How to control colors with OEM Fog switch:*
https://youtu.be/VSRIYu9xwzM?t=117

*How to bypass any color (wait 2 seconds vs quick off/on with fog switch):*
https://youtu.be/VSRIYu9xwzM?t=242 

*How the white/yellow/strobe look from far away:*
https://youtu.be/VSRIYu9xwzM?t=13

*How they act as cornering lights:*
*a) from inside car:*
https://youtu.be/VSRIYu9xwzM?t=220

*b) close (outside of car):*
https://youtu.be/VSRIYu9xwzM?t=294

*c) far away (outside of car):*
https://youtu.be/VSRIYu9xwzM?t=5

*Colors / cut-off on garage:*
https://youtu.be/VSRIYu9xwzM?t=140

*Small talk about the bulbs vs single color:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSRIYu9xwzM&feature=youtu.be&t=37


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

deAutoLED.com said:


> FINAL WEEK
> 
> DO NOT MISS OUT
> 
> ...


I’m ordering a set for sure, they look great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

deAutoLED.com said:


> FINAL WEEK
> 
> DO NOT MISS OUT


sent email!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

At that group buy price I am in for a set. Just order through the link in the original post?

Edit. Nm. Email sent :laugh:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Savvv said:


> At that group buy price I am in for a set. Just order through the link in the original post?
> 
> Edit. Nm. Email sent :laugh:


i have yet to receive an email back. 
have you heard anything from them?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i have yet to receive an email back.
> have you heard anything from them?


Yea actually I received an email reply within like 5 min or so of clicking on the email link in the OP.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Yea actually I received an email reply within like 5 min or so of clicking on the email link in the OP.


was able to get in touch with them! 
i have placed my order.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> was able to get in touch with them!
> i have placed my order.


Now to try and sell our amber ones :laugh:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support. The team should be around and sorry if they missed any emails.

:thumbup:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Now to try and sell our amber ones :laugh:


hahaha true!
so far i have so many bulbs its not even funny.

i have the following sets

OPT7 LED headlight bulbs
OPT7 LED foglights (pure white)
ASTAR LED Orange foglights
factory headlight/foglight bulbs

thinking about replacing some bulbs in my wifes GLI. i mean, i have them laying around :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> hahaha true!
> so far i have so many bulbs its not even funny.
> 
> i have the following sets
> ...


Good thing for http://bulbfacts.com/led-kits/chart/ that tests all of those brands. Having what we already knew tested by a 3rd party is great. 

You will really see the difference with ours vs those brands once you install them. Keep us updated




Ivoryt said:


> I’m ordering a set for sure, they look great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


THANK YOU! When you switch from clean white to a hyper yellow 3k people think they are going crazy or seeing things. It is funny to see how people react.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

deAutoLED.com said:


> -
> 
> -THESE ARE BRIGHT! You might have seen the novelty fog LEDs that can turn yellow/white on amazon and ebay by the thousand that don't provide much useful light, trigger errors, die quickly, or simply don't work correctly. Our new model fixes every issue you might've seen and simply works.
> 
> -These produce MORE LUMENS than many standalone single color white fog LEDs on the market


You're posts, to me, seem spammy and scammy. Why do none of your LED bulb adverts include and actual LUMENS OUTPUT NUMBER? All I see are things like "these are bright". How bright? Test the things and tell us a number. DDM Tuning seems to be able to tell us the lumens output and charges less than you do for an H8 fog light set. You want $144, they ask $85. I know theirs are 5,000 lumens per bulb, I just have to assume that your "THESE ARE BRIGHT" rating means they must be much brighter than 5,000 lumens since you charge almost twice as much!
I'm also suspect of your product since you won't show it on your web site, you only show photos of the light pattern not the actual assembly. Why can't we see it?

So, I ask you, please either put out some real, useful, information or stop spamming the forums with your ads.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

gerardrjj said:


> You're posts, to me, seem spammy and scammy. Why do none of your LED bulb adverts include and actual LUMENS OUTPUT NUMBER? All I see are things like "these are bright". How bright? Test the things and tell us a number. DDM Tuning seems to be able to tell us the lumens output and charges less than you do for an H8 fog light set. You want $144, they ask $85. I know theirs are 5,000 lumens per bulb, I just have to assume that your "THESE ARE BRIGHT" rating means they must be much brighter than 5,000 lumens since you charge almost twice as much!
> I'm also suspect of your product since you won't show it on your web site, you only show photos of the light pattern not the actual assembly. Why can't we see it?
> 
> So, I ask you, please either put out some real, useful, information or stop spamming the forums with your ads.


Sorry you feel this way. We are all entitled to our opinions and do not mind addressing your concerns.

We have been on this forum for over 6 years and are the furthest thing from a scam or spam as our content is real and our advertising is within topic and many times we are sharing real customer feedback, photos, videos and even independent 3rd party websites that create honest reviews about our product. 

What we claim and what you see online is what you MUST see when you receive our product it or we'd be out of business many years ago. We say 'what you see is what you get' and we never had any complaints.

We heavily rely on real customer feedback because it is what people that have used the product are saying without anything to gain from it as they purchased the product. We also always test our product to ensure they work 100% and share photos of the actual product in use which many want to see.

Our opinion is that the majority of lumen ratings are not accurate and leads to major confusion - this website is a good guide:
http://bulbfacts.com/

At the end people that are purchasing and installing our product will be happy and will see the results they see in our shared videos/photos.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Extended!


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

so is anyone who has installed these experiencing any kind of fault codes, what not? Just curious as have been on the fences to purchase.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

christophe15 said:


> so is anyone who has installed these experiencing any kind of fault codes, what not? Just curious as have been on the fences to purchase.


We have not seen any errors in the Tiguan.

The only time errors will appear is during strobe/flash mode and it is easily removed by turning your car off/on. 

We are extending the GB for the New Year but will be going up in price and only have a hand full left at this intro pricing so anyone thinking should not  they are bright/worth install and are going to help in bad weather.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Extended!


Do you guys happen to have a video tutorial on how to install these? Just placed my order for the LED low beams and now I’m considering getting these ad well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just received mine today. Was shocked to see that each of these LEDs have their own FAN on the back of the heat sink. Holy moly. Will be installing them during Xmas break. Thanks for the sour patch kids.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> FINAL WEEK
> 
> DO NOT MISS OUT


email sent


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

I just installed mine today, they work great! Thanks deAutoLED!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ivoryt said:


> I just installed mine today, they work great! Thanks deAutoLED!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for your support!

We are extending the group buy!

Do not miss out!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

installed mine and love them.
the yellow setting seems to be brighter than the white, but that may just be because technically you can see yellow better.

anyway, great buy and have had no issues with them.

BTW, thanks for the sour patch kids, my wife ate them as i was installing them :laugh::banghead::laugh::banghead:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> installed mine and love them.
> the yellow setting seems to be brighter than the white, but that may just be because technically you can see yellow better.
> 
> anyway, great buy and have had no issues with them.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. Very happy you enjoyed the candy and product. It really why we are here! :thumbup:


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> This sale is really extended.
> 
> Just email for your invoice:
> [email protected]
> ...


 Are you still taking orders for there?


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

When can we expect to receive these?

:beer:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Finally got mine installed. While they are extremely cool and bright, I have the bulb out errors on the dash. Just clear em with VCDS and good to go? Forgot to grab my laptop this morning.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Savvv said:


> Finally got mine installed. While they are extremely cool and bright, I have the bulb out errors on the dash. Just clear em with VCDS and good to go? Forgot to grab my laptop this morning.


Some models you can flip 180 and it eliminates the errors - if not you need extra outside resistors to fix the issue - they are all plug and play and they sell them if you contact [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Ordered mine should be here tomorrow!!! Come on snail mail don't fail me now!!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Some models you can flip 180 and it eliminates the errors - if not you need extra outside resistors to fix the issue - they are all plug and play and they sell them if you contact [email protected]
> 
> Thank you


Interestingly enough, drove the car a couple more times today and the error lights weren’t even on. Everything still works too.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Interestingly enough, drove the car a couple more times today and the error lights weren’t even on. Everything still works too.


I've noticed on a few things that it takes the ignition being off for a while for codes and adaptations to take. I changed the 2 small side marker lights to LED and it errored out once. I cleared the code and it hasn't been back since.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Triple6 said:


> Ordered mine should be here tomorrow!!! Come on snail mail don't fail me now!!


:thumbup:



Savvv said:


> Interestingly enough, drove the car a couple more times today and the error lights weren’t even on. Everything still works too.


Thanks for the update - needing resistors are very rare for this car.

It could have just been the battery being on and start not sending enough voltage - you should not have any issues with errors.

And yes restarting the car should reset the system and all errors cleared if you are seeing shortly after install due to battery and voltage.

Thanks


----------



## pathfin9 (Feb 23, 2016)

deAutoLED.com said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m having an issue. I just installed mine and if I leave the lights on auto with the fog lights in white turned on and shut off the car, when I get back in the car and start it up, the lights change to yellow.

I then have to either turn them off to get back to white or cycle through all the colors. 

Am I doing something wrong? 

-John


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

pathfin9 said:


> I’m having an issue. I just installed mine and if I leave the lights on auto with the fog lights in white turned on and shut off the car, when I get back in the car and start it up, the lights change to yellow.
> 
> I then have to either turn them off to get back to white or cycle through all the colors.
> 
> ...


It will do this if you are leaving the fogs on white and turning off car - next voltage cycle will turn it yellow - you must turn it off and then when you turn it back on it will be white. Normally it is quick on/off of the fogs. You are turning the car back on hours later and it is turning yellow correct - not quickly turning the car back on? Let us know. 

Thanks


----------



## pathfin9 (Feb 23, 2016)

deAutoLED.com said:


> It will do this if you are leaving the fogs on white and turning off car - next voltage cycle will turn it yellow - you must turn it off and then when you turn it back on it will be white. Normally it is quick on/off of the fogs. You are turning the car back on hours later and it is turning yellow correct - not quickly turning the car back on? Let us know.
> 
> Thanks


Ah ok yes. It happens later on when I come back out to the car to turn them on. 

I understand now. So I should turn off the fogs every time if I want them to start in the white correct?

Thanks!

-John


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

pathfin9 said:


> Ah ok yes. It happens later on when I come back out to the car to turn them on.
> 
> I understand now. So I should turn off the fogs every time if I want them to start in the white correct?
> 
> ...


Yes this will eliminate it jumping to yellow the next color. Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Final days extended! This will 100% be ending 2/5!


Simply fill out questions below and email it to [email protected]:

1) what is the bulb type of your halogen
2) what year/make is your car
3) is this shipping within the US
4) do you want anything else (reverse/turns/interior etc.) at 20% off
5) you might need an outside resistor - we sell it for an additional $15 but can try without resistors first
6) we also have a non-strobe flash if you are interested in this model

Both strobe & non-strobe model utilize the same bright diodes and are the same price.

Thank you


----------



## marshotel (Mar 15, 2006)

I installed them yesterday and they are awesome, huge upgrade from the stock halogen bulbs. Driver’s side was a bit tricky to install because the plug didn’t want to come off the stock bulb but overall the install was pretty easy. I was actually able to do the passenger side without pulling back the wheel well liner, did it from under the hood. It’s a bit tight but it can be done.


----------



## Qwoz (Sep 1, 2011)

Can these be installed on a 2019 Tiguan SE that did not come with fog lights?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Qwoz said:


> Can these be installed on a 2019 Tiguan SE that did not come with fog lights?


These are replacement bulbs only. To install them on your car you would first have to install OEM fog lights. This is not simple or cheap.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

THE DEAL IS BACK FOR LIMITED TIME! 

*NEW PRICING:
$120 includes FREE UPGRADED SHIPPING (RETAIL $144.99) Simply email [email protected] for an invoice *

*THEY NOW HAVE SOLID YELLOW! (has no white/halogen or strobe)* 
They have White/Yellow/Halogen WITH and WITHOUT strobe/flash modes

Simply email [email protected] with your info:
Simply fill out questions below and email it to [email protected]:

1) what is the bulb type of your halogen
2) what year/make is your car
3) is this shipping within the US
4) do you want anything else (reverse/turns/interior etc.) at 20% off
5) you might need an outside resistor - we sell it for an additional $15 but can try without resistors first
6) we also have a non-strobe flash if you are interested in this model

Both strobe & non-strobe model utilize the same bright diodes and are the same price.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

So I finally got around to installing these, and really like how much brighter they are than the stock fog lights. 

I have a question though, the faq here in the thread mentions them being 360 degree rotatable to give the right beam angle. I notice that the cut off is generally in the same place as the stock fogs, but with a lot more bleed compared to the stocks which are very sharp cut off. I wish I had taken a picture with both lights in when I had a chance. 

Is this just due to the extra brightness of the LEDs, or should I be able to rotate the light to get a sharp cutoff? I didn’t turn or adjust them at all, just took out of the box and twisted them into the holder.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TofuBoyz said:


> So I finally got around to installing these, and really like how much brighter they are than the stock fog lights.
> 
> I have a question though, the faq here in the thread mentions them being 360 degree rotatable to give the right beam angle. I notice that the cut off is generally in the same place as the stock fogs, but with a lot more bleed compared to the stocks which are very sharp cut off. I wish I had taken a picture with both lights in when I had a chance.
> 
> Is this just due to the extra brightness of the LEDs, or should I be able to rotate the light to get a sharp cutoff? I didn’t turn or adjust them at all, just took out of the box and twisted them into the holder.


Hi, you can turn bulb left when in housing to clock it different positions. 9 and 3 is best. For cut-off/bleed - it should have a clean cut-off - you might see extra light due to brightness but nothing that we ever seen cause glare:


Here are some examples - keep us updated please:


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Yes, mine look about like the pictures there. I looked and mine are aligned 9 and 3. 

If you look at the picture you can see the bright inner section, and a dimmer section of light outside. It seemed like the stock fog lights didn’t have the dimmer outside pattern, but these are much brighter overall so maybe that is expected. I don’t notice much potential for glare when viewing from in front of the car though. 

I think eventually I’ll end up swapping the headlights to match the whiter first setting of these LEDs. They make the stock halogens look especially crummy seeing them both on together.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TofuBoyz said:


> Yes, mine look about like the pictures there. I looked and mine are aligned 9 and 3.
> 
> If you look at the picture you can see the bright inner section, and a dimmer section of light outside. It seemed like the stock fog lights didn’t have the dimmer outside pattern, but these are much brighter overall so maybe that is expected. I don’t notice much potential for glare when viewing from in front of the car though.
> 
> I think eventually I’ll end up swapping the headlights to match the whiter first setting of these LEDs. They make the stock halogens look especially crummy seeing them both on together.


Thanks for the update. We cannot see you having any glare issues but drive around and keep updated. Make sure they are also nice and center in housing and not skewed in the housing which could cause it to aim too high/low. 

For low beam - it does make a big difference since it matches and will be brighter than fogs vs now where fogs are most likely much brighter than halogen.

Thanks again for sharing your feedback


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

